

Founder of 'Russia's Facebook' Says Government Demanded Ukraine Protestors' Data - amima
http://mashable.com/2014/04/16/vkontakte-founder-fsb-euromaidan/

======
0x38B
Here is a translation of the original post[1]. If anyone has any corrections,
I would appreciate it; I'm still learning.

>On December 13, 2013, the FSB demanded the personal information of organizers
of the Euromaidan group. Our answer was, and remains a categorical refusal:
Russia does not have jurisdiction over the Ukrainian users of Vkontakte.
Giving the personal information of Ukrainians to the Russian authorities would
not just be breaking the law, but a betrayal of the million inhabitants of
Ukraine who trusted us.

>As part of this, I had to sacrifice a lot. I sold my stake in Vkontakte,
because it could have prevented me from making the correct decisions. However,
I do not have any regrets; the protection of our user's personal data is worth
this, and much more. Since December 2013, I have not had my property. But I
have something more important – a clean conscience and my ideals, which I am
ready to defend.

[1]: [http://vk.com/wall1_45621](http://vk.com/wall1_45621)

